# Jeet Kune Do



## Kane (Jul 29, 2004)

Can someone tell me more on what Jeet Kune Do teaches? I know it is the Bruce Lee's famous martial art, but I want to know more on how it is like.

What I mean is, what Jeet Kune Do. Is is it more of a striking art or a grappling art? Or is it balanced with 50% striking and 50% grappling.

What other martial art is it closest to? Is it closer to Tae Kwon Do or Karate? Or is it more like Judo, Ju Jitsu, or BJJ? Thanks!


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jul 29, 2004)

Kane said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me more on what Jeet Kune Do teaches? I know it is the Bruce Lee's famous martial art, but I want to know more on how it is like.
> 
> What I mean is, what Jeet Kune Do. Is is it more of a striking art or a grappling art? Or is it balanced with 50% striking and 50% grappling.
> 
> What other martial art is it closest to? Is it closer to Tae Kwon Do or Karate? Or is it more like Judo, Ju Jitsu, or BJJ? Thanks!



http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16170

There is also more than enough information on this site. Research a little. It has been discussed countless times.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Kane.   Jeet Kune Do is less of an art, and more of a philosophy.  Having said that, Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do employs a specific set of techniques as a guideline toward learning movement.  The pholosophy is based in a few logical principles.

Conservation of Motion and Energy
The value of trapping
Use whatever is useful to you
Freedom of movement
Energy Sensitivity

If you are really into the art, I reccommend The Tao of Jeet Kune Do by Bruce Lee as a good starter book to understand the philosophy.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jul 30, 2004)

Flatlander, would you say that MMartists are in a way, practicing JKD and dont even realize it? By crosstraining and taking what is useful to them. Or even myself, I have trained in Ju-Jitsu, Go-Ju, and Boxing. Takin what was useful from each and modified my own techniques that make the 3 styles work together for ME. For instance, the footwork in Boxing is desighned for maximum punching effectiveness, so I change up the way I do Boxing footwork so I can properly incorporate my kicks into the mix. So in a way wouldnt that be practicing JKD? or mayby that means Im practicing the philosophy and not the actual art.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 30, 2004)

Delamar, that's tough for me to answer. Jeet Kune Do can be recognized only in the movement. Really difficult from here. But if your movement is restricted to only what is necessary, NOTHING more, if you strike with the nearest tool, if you lead strong side, if your whole body provides power to the strike, if you do not confine yourself to patterning after your teacher(s), if you feel free to move in perfect relation to your opponent(s), if you utilize the intercept, attack the attack, and react from the void, then the chances are, you're doing your way of JKD.

But training in the principles from a qualified teacher is a good idea, even if just to see and feel it for a while. It doesn't take a long time to understand the way. To embrace it takes much longer.:asian:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 30, 2004)

What Bruce Lee originally called Jeet Kone Do was a mix of Wing Chun,western boxing and Fencing(footwork).But everything under the sun has been added to it since.It is a philisophy also.It has a lot to with self-discovery,learning what works best for you and keeping an open mind to new possibilties.JKD is meant for real street combat,that's why ALL possibilties are considered.


----------



## gmunoz (Jul 30, 2004)

JKD is a philisophy.  It also is a style of MA.  Of what I understand it has its roots in what Gary has already listed.  JKD does have foundational moves and technique associated with it that Guru Lee taught.  It isn't only a concept I guess is my point.


----------



## achilles (Aug 2, 2004)

Sijo Bruce Lee had an evolving method that he in fact taught people.  It was truly a reflection of what he himself was doing at that particular time; so really, Jeet Kune Do is what he named his study.  And like anything personal, it changed as he changed, but it was indeed his way.  He taught his students to be independent thinkers and that his way was not necessarily theirs.  For something to be called Jeet Kune Do, it must be based on Bruce Lee's work.  Tim Tacket has a list of criteria he wrote to explain the evolution process of Jeet Kune Do (i.e. don't go against the fundamental principles of JKD and keep it simple, direct and functional) that are very helpful.  The problem resides in when a person has really nothing to do with Jeet Kune Do, but feels the need to validate his own creation by riding on the coat-tails of JKD and Bruce Lee.


----------



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada (Aug 25, 2004)

Jeet Kund Do is a martial Path of self-discovery.  It is the idea that each individual should  discover their own martial truth, and not be lead a stray, by those who claim high status or greatness with in the martial community.

The instructor is nothing more than a guide, pointing you in the right direction.
the philosophy of JKD, asks that each person explore, and experiment with the martial sciences, until you find your own greatness, reaching your true martial potential.

Do not confuse JKD with style. Those who claim to have the real JKD, are out for profit and exposhure.  When Bruce Lee was alive he did teach Concepts, and movements from martial arts, but these were his own personal findings, what worked best for Bruce.  It does not mean they will work well for u.
keep in mind Bruce Closed his JKD schools prior to his death...because he did not like the direction jkd was taking.....

JKD, is about scientific investigation, and your own personal path of self-discovery in the Martial arts.  Rather that someone dictating their martial belifes on you,  just do your own homework.....and use instructors as a guide...but don't take everything they say at face value.  Find out for your self.......

Just one man's opinion..................


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 25, 2004)

> Those who claim to have the real JKD, are out for profit and exposhure.


 I would argue that there are people training and teaching JKD who know what they are doing and are not out for profit or exposure.


----------



## achilles (Aug 26, 2004)

One way of thinking about JKD is that it is the relationship between system and art.  It is the reconciliation of opposites into a fluid "alive" state.  There was a system or curriculum taught by Bruce Lee albeit a constantly evolving one.  That evolution occured as necessary, not haphazadly or ornamentally.  However, there were important principles that guided that evolution which are essential to JKD.  An emphasis on timing, tempo, rhythm and distance (borrowed from fencing) is essential to JKD.  Simplicity, directness and "non-classical" or naturally functional structure is also a definitive characteristic of JKD.  These principles as well as others are expressed and shape the art of JKD which serves as the nucleus for one's personal JKD.  Not everything under the sun is JKD, nor should it be simply to be valued.  I've seen a lot of talented ecclectic martial artists who have nothing to do with Bruce Lee or JKD, save maybe inspiration, who have come to similar truths and expressions of their art.


----------



## Kickboxer (Jan 17, 2006)

Hello:

As one that has train in Jeet Kune do I can tell you just this, Jeet Kune Do is taking all that you know and freeing you from it.  You are bound by nothing therefore you can blend with everything.  You are able to take advantage of your opponents weakness and use you strengths against him.

Best wishes to all.


----------



## joshuakane (Jan 25, 2006)

as many of you know, the art that bruce taught towards the end of life was totally different from what he originally taught. like many of you have said already it was and is always evolving in to something new and better. jkd is a little different for each person, because not everyone sees the same techniques working best for them.


----------



## Eric Daniel (Jan 31, 2006)

Kane said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me more on what Jeet Kune Do teaches? I know it is the Bruce Lee's famous martial art, but I want to know more on how it is like.
> 
> What I mean is, what Jeet Kune Do. Is is it more of a striking art or a grappling art? Or is it balanced with 50% striking and 50% grappling.
> 
> What other martial art is it closest to? Is it closer to Tae Kwon Do or Karate? Or is it more like Judo, Ju Jitsu, or BJJ? Thanks!


 
http://www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeet_Kune_Do has a great article on Jeet Kune Do, check it out.

Sincerely, Eric Daniel


----------

